# How does our GSD show love and affection?



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm curious to know how you know that your GSD loves you or shows their affection for you. Wolf is very literal, and actually wants kisses on her face, lays her head on my chest, etc. What about everyone else?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Crawls into a lap and leans so that you are basically pinned. Tail is wagging. Face may be licked.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Do GSD's or dogs in general sort of learn how humans express their affection (kisses, hugs, etc.) and then adapt to that?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wolf sounds very affectionate. Lucky rubs his face on me bumps me to be petted and/or given his full body hug. Thunder lays on my feet and stares at me w/ big puppy dog eyes. .Gives kissses .Chevy was a kisser . Daisy as a young dog was a lap sitter and cuddler. when older and the couch was to much she would snuggle w/ me on the floor. Dodger the mix lab/piy he loved laying w/ his head on my lap on the couch.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WolfsOwner said:


> Do GSD's or dogs in general sort of learn how humans express their affection (kisses, hugs, etc.) and then adapt to that?


I couldn't say. I do know that our pup wasn't terribly demonstrative when she was little and didn't like hugs. That changed as she got older.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww such cuties. Yes, Wolf is very affectionate. She will place her paw in my hand when we are relaxing on the bed for me to hold. It's so sweet. She is the first dog I have ever had that likes kisses on her face and likes to be cuddled like a human would!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many kisses many kisses. He likes to lean on my leg and curves his body as he gets many hugs. After max takes a nap he has to come up to all of us and check in with many kisses, as if he hasnt seen us in days. He is such a baby bear.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Max sounds precious!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo isn't touchy feely. He'll allow hugs and kisses, but the look on his face is one of boredom. 

I can tell Hondo is affectionate towards us because I can see it in his eyes. He is always where we are. He likes his eyes & muzzle scratched and will come up to us and stick his head in our lap for scratches. 

If you lay on the floor, he'll lay with this back against yours...for a little bit. He'll do the same on the bed. He'll only stay for a moment or two. But when he gets down, there is no doubt he is still close. 

When I am outside working in the barn or out in the pasture - he is always within eye sight. He might be in the shade or at my feet. But he's always there. When I mow or weed eat, I have to put him in the back yard as he'll attempt to follow us then. He's a good guy.


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bruno does not like hugs and kisses but he will come up and lean on my legs. He likes having his neck scratched so he will sometimes come and push his head into my lap. I'm pretty sure he likes me because he follows me everywhere in the house and backyard.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pretty much every time I look at him or talk to him,Samson's tail thumps.He lays or sits close and stretches his neck up for a throat massage.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

WolfsOwner said:


> I'm curious to know how you know that your GSD loves you or shows their affection for you. Wolf is very literal, and actually wants kisses on her face, lays her head on my chest, etc. What about everyone else?


That's adorable! Titan isn't too affectionate by human terms, but on his rare occasions, like after eating he will run over and tuck his head under your hand or legs and ask for love, and if I sleep in, he will ask to come onto the bed and then snuggle up close... only for like 5 minutes, but I'll take it!!

Other than those... if he really loves you.. you will repeatedly get a ball in your lap until you throw it...


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, I must have a super duper love bug. I thought it might be a bit rare. Even this morning, she was waiting for me to wake up and I woke up and she was laying her head on my chest staring up at me. She also gets jealous (or just wants some love too) if family members are hugging me and runs up and throw herself on me for some love. Silly girl!


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

This is how close she would like to be ALL of the time :wub:


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

TT120 said:


> Bruno does not like hugs and kisses but he will come up and lean on my legs. He likes having his neck scratched so he will sometimes come and push his head into my lap. I'm pretty sure he likes me because he follows me everywhere in the house and backyard.


Of course he adores you! I think I just got a really affectionate pup!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

WolfsOwner said:


> Wow, I must have a super duper love bug. I thought it might be a bit rare. Even this morning, she was waiting for me to wake up and I woke up and she was laying her head on my chest staring up at me. She also gets jealous (or just wants some love too) if family members are hugging me and runs up and throw herself on me for some love. Silly girl!


She is so cute!!! I grew up with "LOVE ME" labs so this was something to get used to.. but when I figured out HIS way of affection, I felt better. He LIVES to be active, so from the minute he wakes, to the minute he sleeps he is thinking about chasing a ball or going outside for training... you could whisper in the lowest of low voices "outside" or "ball" and no matter what he is doing, where he is.. he will find you and lead you to the door, ha!! he will gladly choose playing over food too. He didn't start seeking any kind of affection until he was a little older, maybe in the last year (he's 5). Although, when we had our puppy, he was getting a little jealous and would sit with you more, lol.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> She is so cute!!! I grew up with "LOVE ME" labs so this was something to get used to.. but when I figured out HIS way of affection, I felt better. He LIVES to be active, so from the minute he wakes, to the minute he sleeps he is thinking about chasing a ball or going outside for training... you could whisper in the lowest of low voices "outside" or "ball" and no matter what he is doing, where he is.. he will find you and lead you to the door, ha!! he will gladly choose playing over food too. He didn't start seeking any kind of affection until he was a little older, maybe in the last year (he's 5). Although, when we had our puppy, he was getting a little jealous and would sit with you more, lol.


Yes, that's exactly what I was interested in learning about. "His" way of showing his love  Of course they are all unique in how they show it, but it was just an interesting topic to me.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely is.. for a long time, I thought he didn't like me, LOL. In his way he shows his love for us by being completely calm.. sounds weird. But there are only a handful of people he is just a calm chill dog for.. and it's only us (hubby and I) and a couple friends that have watched him for us over the years. Most people he wants to play with but that's it. It's not a nervous or anxious thing either.. With every move they make, they get a toy.. but if it;s just me or my husband.. he just sits with us.. he'll ask to come on the couch and sit with us. If you try to pet him too much he will grumble and move, lol.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sure for him, calm=comfortable, content, and care free


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie has never been an overly affectionate dog. But she likes to be near me. Follows me around the house, into the bathroom, etc. She also greets me by walking between my legs and wagging her tail. Sometimes she will hop up on the bed and give me a few minutes of cuddle time. Or offer her butt to me to rub. She has gotten more affectionate with age. When she was a puppy, she would get up and move to the other side of the room when I pet her!

Bruno loves to cuddle. He will climb into my lap to be held, always wants to be touching me (touch me with his nose, or put a paw on me or lean against me). He's also very kissy and will lick my face and take tiny nibbles with his front teeth. Or lay down right on top of me.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

MayzieGSD said:


> Mayzie has never been an overly affectionate dog. But she likes to be near me. Follows me around the house, into the bathroom, etc. She also greets me by walking between my legs and wagging her tail. Sometimes she will hop up on the bed and give me a few minutes of cuddle time. Or offer her butt to me to rub. She has gotten more affectionate with age. When she was a puppy, she would get up and move to the other side of the room when I pet her!
> 
> Bruno loves to cuddle. He will climb into my lap to be held, always wants to be touching me (touch me with his nose, or put a paw on me or lean against me). He's also very kissy and will lick my face and take tiny nibbles with his front teeth. Or lay down right on top of me.


Bruno sounds a lot like Wolf


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MayzieGSD said:


> Mayzie has never been an overly affectionate dog. But she likes to be near me. Follows me around the house, into the bathroom, etc. She also greets me by walking between my legs and wagging her tail. Sometimes she will hop up on the bed and give me a few minutes of cuddle time. Or offer her butt to me to rub. She has gotten more affectionate with age. When she was a puppy, she would get up and move to the other side of the room when I pet her!
> 
> Bruno loves to cuddle. He will climb into my lap to be held, always wants to be touching me (touch me with his nose, or put a paw on me or lean against me). He's also very kissy and will lick my face and take tiny nibbles with his front teeth. Or lay down right on top of me.


Mayzie sounds like Titan, LOL


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

WolfsOwner said:


> I'm sure for him, calm=comfortable, content, and care free


Yes!  I have come to appreciate it.. and I have seen that side grow with my husband... he was the other way when we first started dating.. as he and him bonded he just because calm with him like me.. :wub:


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Yes!  I have come to appreciate it.. and I have seen that side grow with my husband... he was the other way when we first started dating.. as he and him bonded he just because calm with him like me.. :wub:


So sweet! I feel like a calm dog is a trusting and secure dog. Nothing gets Wolf more agitated and hyper than someone she doesn't trust.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> Crawls into a lap and leans so that you are basically pinned. Tail is wagging. Face may be licked.


This ^^^^plus /Simon lays on the floor and will lean his muzzle against my leg and gaze up at me with those big brown eyes . .. My breeder said that because he was bottle fed for two days after being born that he would be extra affectionate. He also loves to nibble on my buttons and go through my pockets.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wolf is beautiful and seems like a big mush pot. I like seeing the difference in all personalities this is a good thread. Max also has to be in the middle of everything also. He is an attention hog. Max is only 7 months old and can't see his personality changing much. Our first german shepherd was 2 years old and he liked his own space and was not very affectionate. He did have a soft spot deep in there that came out more as time went by. He always watched over us and acted was as if his job was our full time body guard. I think it was a combination of how he was raised, trained and genetics. Both very different both very special.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Max sounds like loads of fun! Wolf can be overwhelming at times because she needs/wants a lot of love, touching, affection but she always brightens my day!


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Loki, my four month old pup, lays on top of me and nibbles on my ears lol. He is so affectionate with his family and thinks he is a lap dog.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie likes to either lie on me or be cuddled up against me when we sleep. Whichever way, he likes to have one of his front paws over my arm like a hug. He gives kisses frequently. He keeps his eyes on me and follows me around. He loves for me to pet him as well


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona shows love by giving me tongue baths.


----------

